# Lenar JL254 transmission hydraulic oil



## Merv (Jul 10, 2020)

This tractor to the best of my knowledge has the transmission oil and hydraulic oil all in 1. I cannot find a manual and would like to know what type of oil I should use. The filler with dipstick is just in front of the seat. Since the diff is running in the same oil I'm thinking it might have to be some sort of extreme pressure oil. But also thin enough so it's not too much heat generated with Hydraulics


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Merv, I just wanted to welcome you to the forum. I believe my moderator, Pogobill is researching your question right now. Should have an answer for you shortly.


----------



## Merv (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks. Merv. I found one random site that suggested I use a GLI4 gear oil. I think that it has a high viscosity so will it still be be alright with the hydraulics.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

This is an almost universal configuration. You should be able to use typical run-of-the-mill Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF). Lots of options out there:

-Shell Rotella HD Tractor Transmission & Hydraulic Fluid (good price, good quality)

-Kubota Super UDT2 (higher price, very high quality)


----------

